# Purses made on Knifty Knitter



## piaemn

As promised, I am attaching some pictures of purses I made on my long knitter. For the striped one, I made 4 rows of one color and changed colors for another 4 rows, etc. till there are a total of 13 stripes using the 14 pegs. Then I decreased 2 on each end (10 pegs used) and made another 4 stripes for the flap. I was able to line each purse with some extra material I had around the house and made the straps one of crochet, the other was a chord stitch using dpn. The others were made with verigated yarn. Hope you can all try this pattern Lots of fun!


----------



## realsilvergirl

Great!


----------



## KateWood

These are nice)


----------



## pdunn56

really cute!! nice job


----------



## Hippie Chick

Which loom did you use for these lovelies?


----------



## piaemn

Hippie Chick said:


> Which loom did you use for these lovelies?


I used the pink flat loom that came with the kit of looms, the one that has 14 pegs on each side.


----------



## Hippie Chick

Thanks so much. I only have the round ones for now. Considering the long ones though 


piaemn said:


> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which loom did you use for these lovelies?
> 
> 
> 
> I used the pink flat loom that came with the kit of looms, the one that has 14 pegs on each side.
Click to expand...


----------



## vpatt

Love these!! Thanks for sharing!


----------

